# Остеохондроз, спондилоартроз, грыжа L5. Прошу совета по результатам МРТ



## igor777 (9 Янв 2016)

Здравствуйте. Мне 22 года, до 17 лет был очень худым и сутулым, большую часть времени проводил за компьютером в согнутом положении. В 17 записался в тренажерный зал, где за 3 года набрал 20 кг, соответственно поднимал поднимал тяжести, ничего не болело и не беспокоило. И решил пройти МРТ поясничного отдела, чтобы посмотреть состояние позвоночника, т.к. сам по себе я мнительный и решил перестраховаться, вот описание: на mp-томограммах поясничного отдела позвоночника в т1 и т2 взвешенных сканах физиологический лордоз сглажен, определяются признаки межпозвонкового остеохондроза 1-2 стадии с преимущественной локализацией на уровне l1-l3 и l4-s1; деформирующего спондилоартроза.
На уровне межпозвонкового диска l5 слева определяется задняя парамедианная грыжа размерами 12*2,7 мм, не деформирующая дуральный мешок и вызывающая сужение просвета левого межпозвонкового отверстия.
Отмечается незначительное смещение копчиковых позвонков влево.
Признаков асептического воспаления костного вещества позвонков не выявлена-—
патологического сигнала от концевой нити и конского хвоста не получено.
Заключение: межпозвонковый остеохондроз и деформирующий спондилоартроз поясничного отдела. Левосторонняя парамедианная грыжа диска l5.
С данным МРТ направился к нейрохирургу, где посмотрев снимки, он сказал что все нормально, и грыжи нет, а размер указан по длине окружности межпозвоночного диска и отправил домой. С этого момента я решил прекратить занятия в зале, т.к. уже были изменения.
Недавно попал на этот форум и стал его читать, начал следить за осанкой во время работы, купил ортопедическую подушку на спинку стула, делать ЛФК и хотел сейчас получить консультацию:
1. Есть ли грыжа на снимках?
2. Есть ли на снимках спондилоартроз, т.к. подозреваю что из-за него у меня появляется усталость в спине в конце рабочего дня?
3. На снимках написано, что лордоз сглажен, но обследование проводилось лежа и поясница была прижата. В положение стоя, если я расслаблюсь, то спина искривляется. Если проделать упражнение стоя у стены(прижать пятки, ягодицы, лопатки и затылок), то вроде как физиологические изгибы сохраняются, так я могу ходить весь день, но под вечер чувствую усталость в мышцах. Скажите, пожалуйста, насколько сильно нарушена осанка и физиологические изгибы?
4. Если сохранять прогиб в пояснице сидя, означает ли это что физиологический лордоз возвращается и уменьшается давление на диски? Или он всегда будет сглажен?
Заранее спасибо. Прикладываю фото осанки в расслабленном состоянии и после упражнения у стены.


----------



## La murr (9 Янв 2016)

*igor777*, здравствуйте!
Что именно Вас беспокоит?
Вы можете обратиться к любому врачу форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют. 
Таким образом Вы обратите внимание докторов на свою ситуацию. 
Это ускорит ответ специалистов.

Врачи форума - https://www.medhouse.ru/staff/


----------



## igor777 (9 Янв 2016)

*La murr*, Спасибо, беспокоет состояние осанки и позвоночника.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (10 Янв 2016)

1. Есть ли грыжа на снимках?
Нет поперечных снимков.
2. Есть ли на снимках спондилоартроз, т.к. подозреваю что из-за него у меня появляется усталость в спине в конце рабочего дня?
Есть, но не выраженный.
3. На снимках написано, что лордоз сглажен, но обследование проводилось лежа и поясница была прижата. В положение стоя, если я расслаблюсь, то спина искривляется. Если проделать упражнение стоя у стены(прижать пятки, ягодицы, лопатки и затылок), то вроде как физиологические изгибы сохраняются, так я могу ходить весь день, но под вечер чувствую усталость в мышцах. Скажите, пожалуйста, насколько сильно нарушена осанка и физиологические изгибы?
Не сильно.
4. Если сохранять прогиб в пояснице сидя, означает ли это что физиологический лордоз возвращается и уменьшается давление на диски? Или он всегда будет сглажен?
От Вас зависит, от тренированности и от привычки.


----------



## igor777 (10 Янв 2016)

*Доктор Ступин*, спасибо большое за Ваш ответ. Поперечные снимки во вложении, просто этот скан весит больше и получилось вставить только так

Изменил размер поперечного скана


----------



## AIR (10 Янв 2016)

Я бы предложил не заморачиваться насчет грыж, уменьшить зальные нагрузки, почитать посмотреть про цигун, и заняться им...


----------



## Доктор Ступин (10 Янв 2016)

И все же скорее, это протрузия.


----------



## igor777 (10 Янв 2016)

*Доктор Ступин*,  *AIR*, Спасибо большое.
Могли бы вы посоветовать мануальных терапевтов из Самары?


----------



## doclega (11 Янв 2016)

По МРТ невозможно определить угол искривления. 
Нужны рентген-снимки в положении стоя и лёжа.
Сглаженность лордоза расценивается мной как мышечный спазм и укладывается в мышечно-тонич. SD


----------



## igor777 (14 Янв 2016)

Уважаемые специалисты, дайте, пожалуйста, рекомендации. Насколько критичны изменения в позвоночнике? Правильно ли я себя веду, что пытаюсь постоянно удерживать спину прямой, не нагибаюсь, вместо этого присядаю. Дело в том, что мышцы к вечеру начинают болеть и и появляется чувство усталости в спине и ягодицах, а если ходить и сидеть с "кривой" спиной, то усталости нет. Очень много читаю форум и статей про остеохондроз, везде пишут, что нельзя динамические нагрузки. Очень любил раньше заниматься футболом, бегом, хотел записаться на бокс, но я так понимаю про все это можно забыть... Проконсультируйте пожалуйста, еще раз,  буду очень благодарен.


----------



## igor777 (7 Фев 2016)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> 2. Есть ли на снимках спондилоартроз, т.к. подозреваю что из-за него у меня появляется усталость в спине в конце рабочего дня?
> Есть, но не выраженный.


Фёдор Петрович, а что же мне теперь делать? Просто ждать когда заболит? У меня по утрам ещё бывает на глубоком вдохе появляется боль в мышцах в районе почек.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (7 Фев 2016)

alexandr007 написал(а):


> Фёдор Петрович, а что же мне теперь делать? Просто ждать когда заболит? У меня по утрам ещё бывает на глубоком вдохе проявляется боль в мышцах в районе почек.


Почему худать? Разобраться с причиной боли и лечиться, а пока повышение тренированности.


igor777 написал(а):


> Уважаемые специалисты, дайте, пожалуйста, рекомендации. Насколько критичны изменения в позвоночнике? Правильно ли я себя веду, что пытаюсь постоянно удерживать спину прямой, не нагибаюсь, вместо этого присядаю. Дело в том, что мышцы к вечеру начинают болеть и и появляется чувство усталости в спине и ягодицах, а если ходить и сидеть с "кривой" спиной, то усталости нет. Очень много читаю форум и статей про остеохондроз, везде пишут, что нельзя динамические нагрузки. Очень любил раньше заниматься футболом, бегом, хотел записаться на бокс, но я так понимаю про все это можно забыть... Проконсультируйте пожалуйста, еще раз,  буду очень благодарен.


Если лень, так и скажите, а других причин нет.
Осанка это хорошо, но и она формируется постепенно, несколько месяцев тренировок и начиная минут с 20, два три раза в день.
Не читайте интернет, не смотрите передачи про здоровье, не слушайте соседей у которых все болит от той же лени.


----------



## igor777 (14 Мар 2016)

*Доктор Ступин*, Федор Петрович, а по снимкам в каких именно сегментах у меня спондилоартроз?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (14 Мар 2016)

Везде понемногу.


----------



## igor777 (14 Мар 2016)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Везде понемногу.


Спасибо, а насколько ситуация критична? Или она не критична, если нет боли?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (14 Мар 2016)

Не критична.
Даже очень не критична.
ЛФК, массаж, т.е. санаторий.
Заболит, больница-физиотерапия, массаж, мануальная терапия.


----------



## igor777 (19 Июл 2016)

*Доктор Ступин*, добрый день. Федор Петрович, в последнее  время появились странные симптомы,а именно ощущение токов и покалывания по всему телу. Я это и раньше замечал, несколько лет назад, проявлялось покалыванием в пальцах какой либо руки пару секунд и все, внимание не обращал. Но в последнее время стало появляться по всему телу, может быть на лице, животе, спине, пальцах рук, но чаще всего в ногах, особенно в правой. Под вечер   на стопах появляется жжение. Бывает ощущение теплой воды в ногах, в правой тоже сильнее, как будто сверху на ноги льют воду, все волнообразно по 2 секунды. Боли это не вызывает, хочу понять что это за симптомы и чем грозит?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (19 Июл 2016)

Если по всему телу, то позвоночник не виноват.
Начните с осмотра врача, с гликированного гемоглобина, СОЭ, СРБ, асло, мочевой кислоты, рф.


----------



## igor777 (27 Июл 2016)

*Доктор Ступин*,  спасибо большое за совет. Забыл сказать, что бывают мышечные подергивания, могут появиться в любой части тела: руке, ноге, лице, спине. Но это меня мало беспокоит, больше беспокоит состояние позвоночника. Правда ли появление остеохондроза в раннем возрасте приводит через 20 лет к инвалидности? Читал что спондилоартроз протекает вначале бессимптомно, а через 15-20 лет инвалидность. Получается если бы я не сделал мрт, то и не знал бы о проблеме, пришлось отказаться от бега и скакалки и во многом себя ограничить.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (28 Июл 2016)

Тогда инвалиды все.
А что будет зависит от Вас.


----------



## igor777 (29 Июл 2016)

*Доктор Ступин*, Федор Петрович, подскажите, пожалуйста, какой лучше использовать пояс при нагрузках: один шириной 15 см, другой 10. Спасибо.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (29 Июл 2016)

При рывком поднятии штанги, любой.
Для работы обычной, не лучший.


----------



## igor777 (29 Июл 2016)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> При рывком поднятии штанги, любой.
> Для работы обычной, не лучший.


Спасибо. Для обычной работы, диван подвинуть, сниг почистить, перести что-нибудь не тяжелое ( до 20 кг), коляску вынести.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (29 Июл 2016)

Лучший! Корсет НОРМА. Только на фото одето высоко, для поражения L1-2.
НОРМА, потому, что мы выпускаем.
А так любой 20-25 см шириной, полужесткий, на 4-6 вставки.
http://pozwonocnik.ru/articles/stati-s-poleznymi-sovetami-11/tipy-i-celi-primenenija-korsetov


----------



## igor777 (29 Июл 2016)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Лучший! Корсет НОРМА. Только на фото одето высоко, для поражения L1-2.
> НОРМА, потому, что мы выпускаем.
> А так любой 20-25 см шириной, полужесткий, на 4-6 вставки.
> http://pozwonocnik.ru/articles/stati-s-poleznymi-sovetami-11/tipy-i-celi-primenenija-korsetov
> ...


Спасибо большое за совет. Читал на форуме, что такой корсет нужен в острый период. Подойдет ли он мне в качестве профилактики, если болей нет? Он снимает нагрузку?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (30 Июл 2016)

Не прочитали ссылку.
В остром периоде 30 см.


----------



## Zhenia2611 (25 Ноя 2017)

@igor777, Игорь, здравствуйте! Такая же ерунда с покалыванием во всем теле  вам удалось избавиться?


----------



## Ольга83 (8 Мар 2018)

@Zhenia2611, вы вылечились от покалывания?


----------



## Zhenia2611 (9 Мар 2018)

Ольга83 написал(а):


> @Zhenia2611, вы вылечились от покалывания?


Добрый день, оно просто само прошло. Иногда возвращается легкое и непродолжительное, я это связываю с позвонками.


----------



## XSlimCalli (3 Май 2018)

Лучше что б не болело и не подвергать спину нагрузкам,  в идеале перейти на турник... спина спасибо скажет...


----------

